# Need help w/ piecing together 91G20/turbo kit



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

Alright boys and girls. I've read posts here and there to learn a little but still haven't gotten any good info. So I decided to post my question. I want to piece together a turbo kit for my 91 G20, it's a 5speed. It is my daily driver/winter car... and I just want to turn it into a mild sleeper. Don't ever car about going to the track and running it. I'm looking for something that kinda quick in the bottom end, but also has good top end pull. For fucking around on the Highway. So I'm looking for something that is good all around basicly. I don't know enough about turbos to know how hard a T25 pulls in bottom or top end, or how bad the turbo lag is compared to some other turbo/setup. 
If I had a turbo setup put on my car, if it ran a 14.2 with supporting turbo mods I'd be happy.. if it ran faster I'd be even more greatfull. Just looking for something that I can have fun when cruising to and from a place or to work or school. 
So I'm looking for info on a good setup. Like should I get a BB manifold and turbo.. and something.. or should I get a t3/t4... or what? 
Also, I'm not looking to spend $2000+ for some brand name turbo kit. Fuck that.. I'm only looking to spend $800-1000 (from someone parting out their turbo kit or selling one) for one. Excluding the turbo timer, boost controller, down pipe, and exhaust. 

Another thing I don't really want to be running like 14lbs of boost. 7-10 is kool with me. So maybe I should have some kind of setup that can go to 14psi, so that I can have it set at lower boost and everything would still be fine.

Where do you need to go in to the internals for boost levels on a SR20DE? 7-10lbs can easily be taken on the SR20DE (G20) motors right? 
^^if you want to help me out and talk to me in person then just IM on AOL IMer... "BlueEnyaMix"^^ Thanks in advance!!


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

Well I've decided i'm going to use a T-25 turbo in my setup. Just looking for opinions on the manifold, injectors, what kind of fuel rail, intercooler even. 
I think it'd be sweet to have a top mount (sleeper). But I've heard those get hot, an your turbo gets hot super quick with those.


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

I guess no one wants to help me out.


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

Well thanks for all info. 
I found this to be a good setup. 

JWT ECU 
370cc injectors 
T25 turbo 
Bluebird DET Manifold 
OEM or Custom Downpipe 
Some sort of OEM BOV 
Hotshot Intercooler with piping 
3inch exhaust 
Manual Boost Controller 
ACT Street/Strip Clutch


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

hey man just read your post... seems like a go set up should get about 200-250hp out of it good luck with the car!!!


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

why don't you read the sticky
and if you are serious there is a guy selling a set up for $800 over at www.sr20deforum.com

O


----------



## BlueEnyaMix (May 17, 2002)

200sx se-r-t-thanks for the props. Actually you can give the guy props that wrote up all the different setups for 200hp, 300hp, 400hp and so on. I found it on here. It's a sticky in some main thread so.. if you want to read it. It's here on this site.  

onyxeros-Thanks, I did, I had got a little bit of info here and there from SR20DEforum.com site. As well as the G20 site and from friends where I live. But after reading the sticky you talked about. I found out my setup that is perfect for me right now. 
Oh yeah I know that guy is selling it. I have already emailed him about it. But right now i'm looking at getting another one for way cheaper. I just need to get the T25 turbo, cause his is a "worn turbo". Either way. Thanks for the links dawg.


----------

